# Adding Garlic to food



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

HI,
I have read somewhere that garlic is a good repellant against ticks, fleas, etc and some people add it to their dogs food through the summer months. 
Does anyne do this with their vizslas? 
MY vizsla is on the barf diet and i wondered if i should just buy a little bit of garlic, mush it up and put it in with the veg he has everyday??
Thanks


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Using a bit of garlic to enhance flavor is fine, but don't count on it helping with fleas and ticks. I though it would repel these nasty buggers for years, but recently I have read in many places that it has been debunked.


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

I was under the impression that garlic was not healthy for dogs in significant quantities:

"*Onions, Garlic, Chives*
These vegetables and herbs can cause gastrointestinal irritation and could lead to red blood cell damage. Although cats are more susceptible, dogs are also at risk if a large enough amount is consumed. Toxicity is normally diagnosed through history, clinical signs and microscopic confirmation of Heinz bodies. An occasional low dose, such as what might be found in pet foods or treats, likely will not cause a problem, but we recommend that you do NOT give your pets large quantities of these foods. "

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/people-foods.html
T


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

I do not add garlic to my dog's raw diet; however, despite popular belief that garlic is dangerous, a small amount is okay. It is the thiosulphate in the garlic that concerns people, but the amounts in garlic are very, very small (thiosulphate is much more concentrated in onion, which is why onions are not good for dogs). If you were thinking about adding some garlic to the diet, I wouldn't give more than half a clove every couple days but then I wouldn't be so sure that benefits of the tick prevention would be there anymore.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

i think i'll leave it then, thanks for the replies!


----------

